# Tristania



## Furretsu (Jul 20, 2008)

My current obsession! (As you've probably guessed by now, my obsessions are short-lived.)

This band is magic. They're gothic metal -- *real* gothic metal, probably the only real gothic metal band I like unless Sirenia counts as well. 

Vibeke Stene is a lot like Liv Kristine or Cristina Scabbia - not the most powerful singer in the world, but she sings with so much passion and just radiates beauty it's easy to forgive. The only albums I own are _World of Glass_ (a few amazing tracks, most not so amazing) and _Illumination_ (pretty much a perfect album). I'm going to pick up _Ashes_, _Beyond the Veil_, and _Widow's Weeds_ a little later.

Anyone like these guys? If you haven't heard them, they're definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 20, 2008)

Never settle down, AK.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 20, 2008)

Eh? I feel like I should understand that reply but I don't. o_o


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 20, 2008)

I listened to Deadlocked because in some thread or other you made a post where you talked about its composition and stuff, and it sounded rather intriguing. So I looked it up on YouTube, and listened to the song, and I have to say, it is quite awesome. That's my only experience with the band, never heard of them before you started mentioning them everywhere. I guess I like what I've heard, though. 

So are their other songs like Deadlocked, or as good as Deadlocked? Because if they are I would probably like to check them out.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 20, 2008)

As far as ballads go, I'd have to say "Destination Departure" is a lot like "Deadlocked." That's about as far as I've explored the band ballad-wise though.

My other favorite tracks of theirs are The Shining Path and Mercyside. Mercyside is a catchy modern-sounding track from their latest album, and The Shining Path is just awesome. :D Don't listen to The Shining Path if you don't like growling, though... I typically don't but Tristania uses growling very effectively.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 20, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> Eh? I feel like I should understand that reply but I don't. o_o


It's okay, I didn't expect you to. *pat pat*


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 20, 2008)

*shrug* Is it because I make topics promoting my obsessions nearly daily? =P If so, can't really help it. I love music.


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 20, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> As far as ballads go, I'd have to say "Destination Departure" is a lot like "Deadlocked." That's about as far as I've explored the band ballad-wise though.
> 
> My other favorite tracks of theirs are The Shining Path and Mercyside. Mercyside is a catchy modern-sounding track from their latest album, and The Shining Path is just awesome. :D Don't listen to The Shining Path if you don't like growling, though... I typically don't but Tristania uses growling very effectively.


Alright, thanks. I'll listen to those four when I have some time.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 20, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> *shrug* Is it because I make topics promoting my obsessions nearly daily? =P If so, can't really help it. I love music.


You do. But you love it in the same way you love a prostitute; bang it for a while, then move on to the next one.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 20, 2008)

But I still love every band I've posted about in the past. ;___;


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 20, 2008)

Hah, thanks, AK. I enjoyed all those songs. Although, why do they ever let the male(s) sing? The female has an amazing voice, while the guys, frankly, can't really sing at all. :|


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 20, 2008)

xD Yeah, Vibeke really does need more spotlight... she's no longer in the band, though. :( Hopefully the new female vocalist will be just as good as she was.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 20, 2008)

AuroraKing said:


> *shrug* Is it because I make topics promoting my obsessions nearly daily? =P If so, can't really help it. I love music.


Maybe you just need one big megathread for all of your obsessions. :p


----------



## Altmer (Jul 20, 2008)

Listened to these guys, yeah. I've bought their last two records, Ashes and Illumination... favourite song is Libre.

Not as completely in love with them as AK is, though...


----------



## Fireworks (Jul 20, 2008)

yeah you completely overrate like every piece of music you newly find, not like that's a really bad thing at all though

I've just youtubed up Deadlocked, it was ok, nothing too amazing though; I guess gothic metal is not my genre, or just that song wasn't good enough, but I can't be bothered to look up more for the time being


----------



## Cryssie (Jul 20, 2008)

The only song I have heard is Libre. I like it a lot (probably one of the most evil-sounding songs I listen to, heh), which is funny because most of the vocals in it are harsher than I usually like. I think it's the guitar that brings it all together. It gives it a stronger sense of... purpose.

I think I might have given one or two other tracks a listen, but nothing stuck with me like Libre. Since you're into them right now, could you recommend something of theirs that's similar or something? :D


----------



## Altmer (Jul 20, 2008)

Lotus.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 20, 2008)

As Altmer said, "Lotus"... or anything on _Illumination_, really.

"My Lost Lenore" is widely considered Tristania's best song, and I'd probably agree that it's one of their best. If you love Vibeke's voice, that's probably the track you want to start with.

I'd suggest you try out their _World of Glass_ album, though, Cryssie - especially "The Shining Path" and "Wormwood" - as those are the songs (along with "Deadlocked") that basically made me a fan for life.


----------



## Cryssie (Jul 21, 2008)

Altmer said:


> Lotus.





AuroraKing said:


> As Altmer said, "Lotus"... or anything on _Illumination_, really.
> 
> "My Lost Lenore" is widely considered Tristania's best song, and I'd probably agree that it's one of their best. If you love Vibeke's voice, that's probably the track you want to start with.
> 
> I'd suggest you try out their _World of Glass_ album, though, Cryssie - especially "The Shining Path" and "Wormwood" - as those are the songs (along with "Deadlocked") that basically made me a fan for life.


Okay, will do. :) Thanks!


----------

